# What's your favorite animated movie?



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

What's your all-time favorite animated movie?

Mine is '_Up_'. The unlikely friendship between grumpy, reclusive old Carl and the boy Russell was very touching. But what really moved me to tears was Carl's backstory with his wife.

_Toy Story 3_ would be a close second. I can't remember the last time I thought the third movie in a series was better than the first and second.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I love all the Pixar movies, especially Up, Wall-E, and Monsters, Inc.

My favorite Disney films are The Sword in the Stone, Beauty and the Beast, and yes... Bambi.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Mine's Open Season. Of course, The Princess and the Frog was excellent, too 

Sandy


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Akira.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I really really love a lot of of the Studio Ghibli movies - My Neighbor Totoro, Whisper of the Heart, etc. Pixar movies are awesome too, especially Wall-E.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Some of my favorites are,

Wall-E
Monsters, Inc.
Planet 51
A Bugs Life
Despicable Me
Shrek
How to Train your Dragon
Bolt
Finding Nemo


Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I would have to say nearly all the Pixar movies, and most of the Dreamworks movies.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

"Beauty and the Beast." How many of us can identify with Belle? I know I do. I also covet Beast's library, as well as the "Be Our Guest" French cuisine.

And you are right, N. Gemini, about the marriage backstory in "Up." I cry every time I see it. Truly beautiful.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Strangely enough, I'd say it's a toss-up between the "South Park" movie and "Fantasia 2000".


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I did like the South Park movie, but not for beautiful animation. It was just funny as hell.

I like a lot of classic animated films, and the Pixars, and "Howl's Moving Castle" from Japan. But for sheer fun, give me "The Iron Giant."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I did like the South Park movie, but not for beautiful animation. It was just funny as hell.
> ...


Well, I didn't see anything in the original post about "beautiful", just "favorite".


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Spirited Away, Totoro (but not the Disney re-release unless I am watching in Japanese, I can't _stand _the Disney English redub and prefer the Fox version), Up, Howls Moving Castle, Nausicaa, Castle in the Sky, Monsters Inc., Wallace and Gromit, The Cat Returns, Whispers of the Heart, Princess Monoke, Porco Rosso, Grave of the Fireflies, Steamboy, Wall-E, Cars, Titan AE, AstroBoy... uhm... I think that covers what I own, unless you want to throw Final Fantasy: The Spirit Within in there, which is very realistic CGI and not anything like the more traditionally animated/part CGI films.

Oh, and Toy Story 1 and 2.

Edited to add: I really can't decide a favorite favorite among all those I named, because I love them all and rewatch them all the time.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Disney's The Jungle Book 

and my two favorite Japanese anime movies are Tokyo Godfathers and Millennium Actress, both by Satoshi Kon (who was responsible for my favorite animated series, Paranoia Agent).


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Like most of you, I love the Pixar films!  I also like the Shrek series.

My all-time favorite though is, Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> I really really love a lot of of the Studio Ghibli movies - My Neighbor Totoro, Whisper of the Heart, etc. Pixar movies are awesome too, especially Wall-E.


I agree, gotta love Pixar but my favorite is anything Miyazaki


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

My son watches Howl's Moving Castle and Spirited Away over and over and over and ...

I have to add _101 Dalmations_. Who can resist puppies with spots? And Cruella de Ville is one of the greatest villainesses of all time.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

My favourite animated film is The Lion King. It's one of those films i cry at everytime i watch it, poor Mufasa!   I also love the music from the film. ♥

I havent watched too many Pixar films really. I loved Toy Story 1 when it came out, i never saw 2 but really want to see 3. And Shrek was great also


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The Lion King is definitely my favorite, but I just saw How to Train Your Dragon and absolutely loved it.  Wakk-E was also really cute, and I was surprised how good Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs was, but I wouldn't put it near my top ten I don't thinkl.  I'm also a big fan of Shrek and Disney's Robin Hood... ooo, The Fox and the Hound too.  Grave of the Fireflies was amazing simply due to how chilling it was.  I haven't seen Despicable Me yet but I'm really looking forward to its release in December.  Oh!  I nearly forgot... Fantastic Mr. Fox was... fantastic as well.  Millennium Actress was also good, but I think I need to keep Lion King firmly in my number one spot.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Princess Mononoke
and 
Grave of the Fireflies (gonna make you cry).

Just sayin.....


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Love love love Castle in the Sky. All the Studio Ghibli movies, really, Kiki's Delivery Service and Howl's Moving Castle and My Neighbor Totoro are all favorites here. Ponyo was so much fun to see in the theater! All the others we had to hunt down on DVD.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Grave of the Fireflies (gonna make you cry).


I was only able to watch that movie once. It was undeniably good, but way too depressing!! I could not handle it.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Any Ghibli Film pretty much (Totoro, Ponyo ect)
Beauty and the Beast
Up


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

My all-time favorite animated movie is _The Aristocats_. Probably showing my age there, but I remember singing the songs to it for weeks after its original release.

Of the more contemporary ones, I loved _Beauty and the Beast_ and I just saw _How to Train Your Dragon_ a few days ago and adored it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Favorite is Madagascar! Love those penguins.  I even watch the cartoons on the dvr I have set to record them for me.  But does anyone know the name of an old cartoon in which all the characters were fish under the sea and it was full of gumshoe/fish puns and the main character was a detective a la Dick Tracey?  I've been looking for this for years.... sigh


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

There's an episodic cartoon called Fish Police... I have no idea what it is, but all the show names are puns.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs! So good!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Another favorite of mine is "The Incredibles", in part because of the cool music. I even bought the soundtrack CD.  (Interesting facts: the film score for this computer-animated movie was all performed by live musicians and recorded to analog tape in order to capture the sound of the classic spy movies. In fact, they used some of the musicians who played on some of the classic Bond flicks.)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd forgotten about The Aristocats and The Incredibles! They were great, too. And now I have to rent Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs, since it's been mentioned more than once on here. I kept passing it up at the rental place because I always thought, "What kind of dumb name is _that_ for a movie?"


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Love the Pixar movies and so many of the old Disney Classics (Jungle Book) and the newer ones like Lion King & Beauty and the Beast.

The Iron Giant is awesome.

I also really enjoyed The Fantastic Mr. Fox.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I rarely watch animated movies but I really liked both Happy Feet and Up.
L.J.


----------



## Markus_Kane (Sep 10, 2010)

Akira. "Spirited Away" and "The Iron Giant" are also excellent.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

My newest favorite is Cloudly With a Chance of Meatballs.  I watched it twice in theaters (once with my kids and once with my class on a field trip), and I bought the DVD when it came out.  Sadly, my kids don't love it as much as I do, so we don't watch it as often as I'd like.

Beauty and Beast is my favorite of the more "classical" tales.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The Fox and the Hound, Aristocats, Sleeping Beauty (Maleficent is awesome!), The Little Mermaid (And I will go to bed tonight humming "under the sea"..), Who Framed Roger Rabbit? 

Kiki's Delivery Service hits the top for 2 of my kids.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Wallace and Gromit's Wrong Trousers is my all time fav.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I don't know if it'll totally count by Spongebob is my all time favourite movie of any kind - even with David Hasselhoff


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I love all the Pixar movies - "The Incredibles" is probably my favorite - but I have to tell you, "How To Train Your Dragon" was hands down the best animated movie this year!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> I have to tell you, "How To Train Your Dragon" was hands down the best animated movie this year!


Ooh good, I'm seeing that next week with a group from work and I'm excited to see it!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My favorite is also _Beauty and the Beast_.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Guido Henkel said:


> I have to tell you, "How To Train Your Dragon" was hands down the best animated movie this year!


I could not agree with you more on this. DH spent the last month looking for it on the shelves "just in case they release it early". The day of release, he bought it on his lunch hour, and we watched it over and over all weekend.  All of the extras, every little bit of dragoney goodness.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Monsters Inc. and Sharks Tale...got it going on like donkey kong  kool!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow!  I think my list is probably a mile long.  I enjoy so many of the animated Disney movies...

Sleeping Beauty (Maleficient is the best baddie), Little Mermaid, Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, The Great Mouse Detective, The Sword in the Stone, Mulan, The Aristocats, Aladdin and The Emperor's New Groove are probably on the top of the list.  I also watch The Nightmare Before Christmas on a regular basis.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I have got to admit that I love Mulan.

and UP


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I love all the Pixar movies, and many of the Disney ones hold a special place in my heart, too. I thought The Fantastic Mr. Fox was excellent, as well as Princess Mononoke. And just about any Wallace and Grommit gets my vote! 

But I gotta say, the South Park movie is probably my favorite - it's crude humor that's simultaneously brilliant! And the songs are catchy, too.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Can in jus say that I can't wait for Tangled


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Tangled does look like a lot of fun, I can't wait.  I feel the same way about it as I did Shrek when I first saw the trailer for it.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Watched The Fantastic Mr. Fox this weekend.  I really enjoyed it.  In fact, I'd even watch it again.  Thanks for the recommendations, everyone!

I will now be substituting the word 'cuss' for other words in my vocabulary more frequently.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I just saw How to Train Your Dragon yesterday. It was amazing! Such a good movie.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My all time favorite is Sleeping Beauty, I named my oldest DD Dawn because of this movie.  It was the first book and movie that I remember reading and seeing, I will admit that Maleficient was pretty scary.  I love all of the Disney movies.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Anything by Pixar is worthy...I don't think they can make a bad movie.
How to Train Your Dragon was the best I've seen recently.
Ghost in the Shell would be the anime I think that left the biggest impression.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am a big fan of Miyazaki who was behind kiki's delivery service, princess Mononoke, castle in the sky, Totoro (seen on toystory3), spirited away, and howls moving castle.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I am a big fan of Miyazaki who was behind kiki's delivery service, princess Mononoke, castle in the sky, Totoro (seen on toystory3), spirited away, and howls moving castle.


I'm happy to see so many Miyazaki fans.  He is on the Top 5 People I Most Want to Meet Before I Die (or they die) list. I don't know what I would say to him, but I'd really just like to stand in his presence. When a niece told me her friend had gone to Japan and did Studio Ghibli tour, I was soooo jealous.

I just saw an impressive anime called Origin: Spirits of the Past-- excellent. Not Miyazaki, but reminded me of a combination thematic elements from Mononoke hime, Castle in the Sky, and Nausicaa, but with its own unique twist.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

My favorite is Finding Neemo and Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> I just saw How to Train Your Dragon yesterday. It was amazing! Such a good movie.


We also saw this on Saturday. It was available ONDEMAND, so we watched it that way. My daughter (now 3 years out of college) saw it in the theatre and thought that there was almost nothing lost in not seeing it in 3D. But it was a fun movie.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Finding Neemo hands down!


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Despicable Me! 

Gru: Uh, question. What are these? 
Dr. Nefario: A dozen boogie robots. Boogie! Look at this! Watch me. 
Gru: Cookie robots! I said cookie robots! Ah, why... why are you so... old?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

jmkwriter said:


> Despicable Me!
> 
> Gru: Uh, question. What are these?
> Dr. Nefario: A dozen boogie robots. Boogie! Look at this! Watch me.
> Gru: Cookie robots! I said cookie robots! Ah, why... why are you so... old?


Yes! What a great movie! I'm adding that to my list too. For anime, I'm going to add Death Note.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

You are right. "Despicable Me" was a much better movie than I thought it would be. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Having seen some 3D movies where the 3D didn't really add anything, I saw "Despicable Me" in 2D. They really played with the 3D and had some in-jokes about it, so I wished I had gone for the 3D showing.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

Akira. Get the biggest screen you can and turn the sound up until it scares you (when the drums start you need to feel it). It's one of those movies that on the VERY rare occasion it gets a cinema screening anywhere near me I take time out to go.



terryr said:


> I'm happy to see so many Miyazaki fans.


Hayao Miyazaki is a genius and I don't use that word often, well not without a lot of sarcasm. From the Manic action of Cagliostro to the beauty of Mononoke I never tire of his movies.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

The Little Mermaid is my favorite. The Lion King and Aladdin would be my second faves.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

ANY of the Toy Story franchise.  SO awesome.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Aristocats (whenever we watch this my kids call me mama like the kittens for the following month) and Lady & the Tramp.

When I was a kid I loved The Land Before Time, Fern Gully, Beauty & the Beast and Aladdin. And An American Tail _still _ makes me cry. I went to see it in the pictures when I was 3/4 and it made me cry then too. 

Now I love lots of animated films, have no choice really, I tend to encourage the re-watching of some more than others, Meet the Robinsons, Spongebob, Cars, Brother Bear, Ice Age, Kung Fu Panda, TMNT, etc.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

How To Train Your Dragon is incredible! I saw it in the theatre and would rather have seen it in 2D though. The 3D annoys me. I've never understood this new craze of 3D movies.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

J.M. Pierce said:


> The 3D annoys me. I've never understood this new craze of 3D movies.


ditto


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I saw the latest Alice in Wonderland in 3D. It was neat for the first five minutes and then I stopped noticing it. I'll take the 2D and save myself a few bucks, thanks.

*Megamind* is opening this weekend. If anyone catches it, let us know what you think. Looks interesting.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

My Disney favorite is "The Jungle Book."  It was my first movie experience and Dad took me.  40 years later I can start singing "the bear necessities" and he will whistle along  .  Just this past weekend my husband and I watched "UP!" and I loved it.  Totally unexpected and the characters were fantastic.  The fight between the old guys was priceless -- False teeth popping out, backs popping, etc.  I watch everything that Disney or Pixar ever puts out.  I am a cartoon fan!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

The favorite animated movie is "Finding Nemo". I will never forget walking in the theater just minutes after it started... hands full of popcorn and soda and candy... I almost dropped the popcorn trying to sit down without taking my eyes off of the screen! I immediately thought I am getting this one when it comes out on DVD! Beautiful!


----------



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> How To Train Your Dragon is incredible! I saw it in the theatre and would rather have seen it in 2D though. The 3D annoys me. I've never understood this new craze of 3D movies.


Not sure how much truth there is in it but I read somewhere that one the reasons for this sudden wave of 3D is anti Piracy. Apparently (never tried of course) 3D movies look terrible if you try to camcorder them in the theatre. I also read that this was the reason that the new version of "Clash of the Titans" suddenly became 3D.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think my favorite Disney animation is Robin Hood.
Always liked Alan-a-dale narrating and Sir Hiss.

Just sayin.....


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Cochise said:


> Not sure how much truth there is in it but I read somewhere that one the reasons for this sudden wave of 3D is anti Piracy. Apparently (never tried of course) 3D movies look terrible if you try to camcorder them in the theatre.


The 2D version usually plays at the same movie complexes as the 3D, so movie pirates just have to go into the 2D. It even costs them less.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> The 2D version usually plays at the same movie complexes as the 3D, so movie pirates just have to go into the 2D. It even costs them less.


I remember thinking that at the time. But perhaps its not so much about stopping people recording movies in the theatre (as you rightly point out they can go next door to the 2d showing) but more about creating an experience that would make someone want go to the theatre in the first place instead of buying a cheap pirate. You can pirate 2D that way but not 3D so if you want to watch the movie in 3D you have to go the theatre.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

3D, like IMAX, seems to be a way of getting people to pay extra to see a movie that they might not have gone to see in the first place. 

I'll be impressed when the 3D is actually integral to the storytelling, rather than just an amusing special effect.

Face it ... Dances with Flying Lizards (Avatar) is actually a pretty run of the mill movie without the 3D.


----------

